# Reserves application: Getting the run around



## ward0043 (4 Apr 2012)

Hey guys!

I am currently merit listed as a Infantry Officer for the regular forces, however, as the Canadian Forces are not hiring a lot of Infantry Officers this year (according to my file manager) I thought it would be within my best interest to continue to grow, and to gain military experience. 

My file manager told me to contact the reserve unit I am interested in to begin the process. However, upon contacting the reserve unit, the gentleman answering the phone informed me that the recruiter was not in, and suggested that I go to a recruiting center in Toronto to begin the process.

I feel like I am getting the run around, as my file manager in the Oshawa recruiting center tells me to go to the reserve unit, and then the reserve unit tells me to go to a different recruiting center in north Toronto. 

As such, I was hoping someone would be able to answer two questions for me:

1. How is this process supposed to work? (Should this be done at a recruiting centre, or at the reserve unit, considering I already have a service number)

2. Will this effect being merit listed as an Infantry Officer?


P.S. I tried finding the answer myself through the in site search function, as well as through Google search functions, to no avail.


----------



## mmmjon (4 Apr 2012)

As far as I know (someone please confirm this), you need a letter from the reserve unit stating that they have a spot for you. With that letter in hand, you can go to the recruitment center to begin the process.

My answer to your next question is just a guess, but if you are enrolled in the reserves, you will no longer be merit listed/applying to regs.

Eventually, if you want to transfer to regular you will have to go through what ever process is required to transfer from Res to Reg. Once again, thats basically what I have gathered from reading on the forums and also a bit of common sense, so someone will definitely have to confirm or correct this as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Maxadia (4 Apr 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> As far as I know (someone please confirm this), you need a letter from the reserve unit stating that they have a spot for you. With that letter in hand, you can go to the recruitment center to begin the process.



I had no letter from the reserve unit, but submitted my application through the unit and then it was forwarded onto CFRC Calgary.  They then contacted the unit to see if there was a spot available and if the unit was willing to take me on.  From there, they then went ahead with the process.

YMMV.


----------



## Shinobi (4 Apr 2012)

I applied at the local CFRC and the reserve unit. The reserve unit were the ones who called me back with a spot based on the waiting list I signed up for with them and I never heard from the CFRC. Best bet is to go directly to the reserve unit (preferably in person to sign up for their waiting list).


----------



## Allgunzblazing (4 Apr 2012)

Hi Ward, 

I'm in the exact same situation as you are - minus the run around part. 

From my experience, you absolutely need a letter from the militia regiment which is willing to accept you. 

For NCM candidates, the process is - 

1. Contact the unit recruiter and set up a time to meet;
2. He/ she will most likely give a presentation about the regiment. This will tell you in brief about the regiment and also cover aspects about training, remuneration, the expectations as a member, etc. 
3. He/ she will have an informal chat with you as to why you wish to enlist. 
4. The recruiter will then give you a one page form (I can't recollect the name of the form). This form will have your full name along with the details of the recruiter. It essentially states that you have been told about all that there is to know regarding joining the Reserves as an NCM. 
5. This form you take to the RC along with the other paper work. The rest of the process is the same as for the Reg Force. The only difference is that once your file is complete, the RC will send it to the unit you wish to join. The unit will then contact you and you will be sworn in at the unit (and not the RC as in the case of the Reg Force).

For officers - 

Essentially the same as above, but add an Officer Review Board to this. So in essence, you are going to be interviewed twice or rather you will appear before two selection boards. Once at the unit and then again at the RC. The board at the unit will generally be headed by the CO. Some more senior officers and the RSM may also be there. If they decide to take you on board, you will need to again go to the unit and sign what I believe is called a "Memorandum of Understanding". 

So coming back to the point - the RC is correct (as per my experience and a friend of mine who is a Reserve officer). They DO need paperwork from the Reserve unit stating that they are willing to take you on. 

I hope this helps. 

Cheers, 

AGB. 

PS - I forgot to mention the physical testing component, which is done at the RC for Reserve candidates.


----------



## ward0043 (4 Apr 2012)

Thanks you everyone for your help! Especially you Allgunzblazing, talk about going above and beyond. It is truly appreciated!


----------



## Allgunzblazing (4 Apr 2012)

Hey Ward, 

No problem at all. We are all driven towards the same goal. 

All the best!


----------



## Petard (4 Apr 2012)

In case you didn't know which Reserve units are located within GTA
www.army.forces.gc.ca/32cbg_hq/units-unites/index-eng.asp


----------



## ward0043 (4 Apr 2012)

Thanks Petard,

The reserve unit I am going to try applying to first is The Queen's Own Rifles of Canada, as they are the only reserve unit in Canada who have the potential to train for parachuting. My back up choices are; 48th Highlanders of Canada, and the Ontario Regiment in Oshawa.

I am also considering joining as a NCM once the Infantry/Armour trades open, and working my way up the long way.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Apr 2012)

ward0043 said:
			
		

> Thanks Petard,
> 
> The reserve unit I am going to try applying to first is The Queen's Own Rifles of Canada, as they are the only reserve unit in Canada who have the potential to train for parachuting.


 Incorrect, anyone can get their jumpwings provided their is a spot.  The QOR due to their history have more members with more jump related courses, hence they still get the lions share of spots.
[/quote]

Since you are in Toronto, these are your steps

1) Think long and hard if this is the route you want to take since you cannot have a current application to the regs and reserve at the same time.  If you want to pursue the reserve option, then contact Det Oshawa and have them close your file.  Also you need to apply for Officer or NCM can't do both as they are two different interviews (at least at the RC level). 
2) Contact the unit(s)  you are interested in and for what position.  Most (all) reserves units no longer have their own full time recruiters, if they have someone doing that job, they are more than likely a Class A doing it on parade nights.  So the person you may need to speak with will either be the Chief Clerk or the unit Adjutant.  They will tell you what the next steps are.
3) Once you have that letter go to CFRC Toronto and speak with recruiters there ideally you want to speak with the liasons from 32 Brigade (if you call ahead you can set up an appointment with them), as most of the reserve stuff is handled by them. Note the Ontario Regiment is a part of 31 Brigade so if that's who you get a letter from stay in Oshawa (I will try and get clarification on this as well).  
4) You will either be told to apply online or they will take your info and start your application.  From their on follow what ever direction you are given.


----------



## ward0043 (5 Apr 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> 1) Think long and hard if this is the route you want to take



It is my deepest desire to have a life long career in the military. As such, I am willing to do anything to make that happen, even if it means taking a longer route to reach my final goals, whether that means reserves or a non-commissioned position. So this is how I feel;

1) Full Time military is probably my best bet, even if I join as a NCM, I believe that with hard work and determination becoming an officer would be possible with time. Moreover, I would be able to devote all of my time to it. But there is no telling how much time it could take to get in, especially considering that applications for Infantry and Armored are not even being accepted right now.

2) Reserves would be better than my current situation, I would be gaining experience and knowledge. However, I would lose out on any potential openings in Full time CF positions, which is my ultimate goal. Furthermore, as it would only be part time, I will have to think of additional things I want to pursue which would increase my odds of being accepted down the road. 

Having said that, it is a very difficult decision to make, because there is so much uncertainty involved. I feel so much pressure, as a 24 year old still living at home, only working part time at the moment. The only thing I can be happy about is that I finished a three year degree at Trent Uni, and paid it off myself. But unfortunately the degree was in sociology, so I feel very limited in what I can do to make decent money in the mean time (I am currently making minimum wage working at a gym).

So trust me when I say, I am thinking hard!

Any opinions or suggestions would be valued


----------



## Trick (5 Apr 2012)

So do you have to commit a certain number of years to your unit? Is there any reason why one couldn't join a reserve unit this year, then apply for the regular forces the following year?


----------



## Eaglelord17 (5 Apr 2012)

There is no reason why you couldn't join this year and apply for reg. force next year (you don't have to stay in the Reserves for any amount of time). The issue is that instead of a application to the recruitment centers you would have to do a Component Transfer. I am currently in this exact situation, I joined up in November and am currently waiting for my Component Transfer to come through. Component Transfers can take a while from what I understand, sometimes as they are as short as 3-4 months to i've heard of 3-4 years (they tend to range at about 1 1/2 years). Personally I regret joining the Reserves even though I enjoy it greatly, that decision may mean it will take a lot longer to get to where I actually want to be in the military. I would personally recommend that you apply for the Reg. Force then if that doesn't work out maybe try for the Reserves. If the Reg. Force is truely where you want to be though I recommend applying for the Reg. Force and then seeing where that goes. The Reserve route may turn into a dead end for you. Just look up the forums on Component Transfers if you want an idea of what you will have to go through if you take the Reserve route.

Best of Luck


----------

